# I recovered, and you can too! Just stay strong!



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello there! My name is Chris, and for a long time I've wanted to share how I've been recovering from this terrible disorder. I was at the bottom of the bottom, man. When I turned 21, I slowly got depressed and felt a little strange. Then one day, I woke up and nothing was the same. I was in some strange house. I couldn't think. I couldn't make decisions. My vision had gotten snowy and tunnel-y. I was so depressed I couldn't feel anything for anyone. My lover of 2 years meant nothing to me. I just didn't want to be awake. It was awful.

But I dealt with it. Slowly interest started to return. I cared about things a little bit. Fleeting moments. But it happened.

Now a year and a half later, I'm still recovering, but I feel so much better! I feel connected to the world again! People interest me, I care about my friends and family. I enjoy going to work. I love going out to eat! I still have the snowy tunnel vision, but it doesn't bother me much when I feel this good!

TRUST ME, YOU WILL GET THROUGH THIS! It just takes time! Be a trooper and stick it out, slowly your life will return to normal! Be patient! I know this all sounds like shit when you're in the thick of the fog, but believe me you will realize it soon enough!

I love you all, stay strong people!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

That's so good to hear man. You should make a detailed post of the steps you took to recover.


----------



## 2manythoughts (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for your post. Im so glad to hear you are feeling better and hope to join you one day (with feeling better, that is).


----------



## @TLA (Aug 2, 2012)

inspirational post mate. if u could post an update of your progress and any tips that u would be awesome, all the best


----------



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

Well basically I tried to get out of the house as much as possible, even if my anxiety told me to hide under the covers and wallow in my misery! It's a slow process that seems to be exacerbated by the depression, but I can say that almost 2 years later I feel good! Depression is still a slight problem, but it seems to be fading with everything else. It eventually gets to the point where instead of having to distract yourself, you just don't think about it because you do things that you WANT to do, and enjoy them. It's a very gradual process that you almost don't notice until you take a step back and think "hey, this is close to where I used to be!" And sure, I still have bouts of anxiety and depression, but it has NEVER been as bad as when it first began. The best feeling is having your compassion and emotions back, going on a date, and falling in love







. I treasure every moment now, and even though I'm not the same as I was 2 years ago, I'm on the road back! Keep with it everyone!


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

congrats chris can i ask yoy with your dp did you feel numb minded and feel dead like numb to your surroundings and self? How did recovery work for you?


----------

